# How to find good rooms when traveling



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

I need a few tips/pointers on HOW to find a good, cheap, clean basic room to stay while traveling. I'd like some general info on WHAT to look for, WHERE to look, or WHO to ask, and some specific tips for Guadalahara Centro Historico to start. Not at all interested in NOB style hotels that advertise online.
Gracias,
MM


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Any number of guide books list cheap, medium and expensive hotels. Large cities also have tourist offices


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In general, good economical hotels will be found in 'Centro', within a block or two of the main square; sometimes on the main square. Cheap hotels in the 'bare bulb category' are often found near the bus station, if the town has a central station.
If driving, the outskirts of most towns have 'hoteles de paso', often referred to as 'no-tell motels'. They are recognizable by walls and a jog in the entry, obscuring any view of the property inside. Once you drive in, an attendant will collect the fee and direct you to a garage and room; all very discreet, even obscuring your car from other clients. These places often don't have keys, as you enter from your garage and aren't expected to leave for other entertainments. They are usually spotless and inexpensive. The TV is XXX.
Hotels that are part of international chains will be expensive, as are those luxury hotels near attractions. Neveretheless, there are some good ones, even in Guadalajara Centro, that are moderately priced; all within a block or two of the main plaza.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

All of this is very true and we do use a few guidebooks. What we find most useful is word of mouth. We have slowly developed a set of friends that also do in country travel. We pretty much know what they would pick. Always clean/safe but variable trade offs on cost.
We've found that in most cases one or more has been about anywhere we need help.
Would think that this site could perform similar service although would need to ask the right questions on cost trade offs.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

Although the "no tells" do not expect you to leave,we will often lock our unit and let the front desk attendant know that we will be returning later.Rather than drive at night,we will have the attendant phone a taxi for us as the "no tells" might be a couple of miles from the nearest restaurants.We have always been happy with the "no tells"...cleanliness has been first rate and the attendants have always been very patient with our spanglish.It is important to let the attendant know what time you will be leaving in the morning.The overnight rate may require a 7a.m. departure.We have also found that the t.v. usually offers more than the triple xx channels.That was the case in the past but I think the no tells are becoming more popular with the general public.The no tell in matehuala even offers rooms with two double beds.


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> All of this is very true and we do use a few guidebooks. What we find most useful is word of mouth. We have slowly developed a set of friends that also do in country travel. We pretty much know what they would pick. Always clean/safe but variable trade offs on cost.
> We've found that in most cases one or more has been about anywhere we need help.
> Would think that this site could perform similar service although would need to ask the right questions on cost trade offs.


Mr. Conklin, I believe you've said that you and your wife have spent several long stretches in San Miguel de Allende. I am going to close on the sale of my house in the Atlanta area next Friday and am planning on traveling to Mexico for a few months as an exploratory trip, starting in SMA for at least a month or two. Depending on a thing or two here I'll drive there either in November or in January.

I would like to find a hotel room with a private bath or a small apartment to rent for at least a month that is someplace central with secured parking and reasonably nice, maybe in the $1000-$1500 U.S. price range. A small casita with a small kitchen and some outdoor space would be outstanding. Do you or anybody else have any places that you can recommend without violating the advertising policies of this site? Or is it better to rent a hotel room for the first few nights and look for a 30-60 day place when I get there?

I don't speak any Spanish and was thinking about taking a few weeks of introductory Spanish classes for 2-3 hours a day at one of the schools in SMA. I have a book that lists 4 different schools. Can any of those be discussed in this forum without violating policy?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don,
Your price range will, at least in our area, provide you with an upscale rental with plenty of room. Availability can be determined by searching for 'Rentals in ___________' using a search engine. Anyone on this forum, who might have a rental available, may send you a PM with details.
Naturally, if a member has personal experience (but no commercial connection) with a language school, they are free to make a recommendation or to recount their experiences.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MangoMike said:


> I need a few tips/pointers on HOW to find a good, cheap, clean basic room to stay while traveling. I'd like some general info on WHAT to look for, WHERE to look, or WHO to ask, and some specific tips for Guadalahara Centro Historico to start. Not at all interested in NOB style hotels that advertise online.
> Gracias,
> MM


I don't know what "NOB" stands for. 

When I travel, I always stay in hostels when available. I find that they provide much more service and much lower cost than standard hotels. You get access to internet, a kitchen, and often a terrace with a great view, all for a fraction of the cost of a standard hotel room. You also meet a lot of interesting other travelers. They often have both dorm style and private room accomodations. There are two web sites that list them, hostels.com and hostelworld.com. There are quite a few hostels in Guadalajara. In general, hostels are often centrally located. I have stayed in hostels on the central square in Mexico City (there are three near the Zocalo and one in Coyoacan that I have stayed in) in Zacatecas, in Merida, Valladolid and Tulum, not to mention other countries.

Will


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

NOB or NOTB = North of the Border, but we all should avoid using such abbreviations.
I should have caught that, but I also hate to edit other's postings, unless they are really confusing.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We spent 4 winters in San Miguel before building in Pozos in 2007.
You should not have a problem finding a place. November probably easier than February as that high season although reduced US tourism has hit San Miguel. My favorite sources for rentals were Portal San Miguel and the online Atencion. I think that you will do better if you were there to look at longer term rentals but especially if February you might want to have something.
If we were in Mexico, I could look at some places that you found but not back till end of December. If you find places of interest, I might be able to get some feedback.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for 2nd note but I decided to take my own advice and look at Portal San Miguel for rentals. I have no relationship so hopefully not in violation but I thought the apartment rentals on Huertas looked really good. This close to house we used to rent so I know how convenient the location is and the prices very attractive for San Miguel.


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Sorry for 2nd note but I decided to take my own advice and look at Portal San Miguel for rentals. I have no relationship so hopefully not in violation but I thought the apartment rentals on Huertas looked really good. This close to house we used to rent so I know how convenient the location is and the prices very attractive for San Miguel.


Mr. Conklin, thanks for the note. The apartments on Huertas look like good options. I'm still not sure on the timing of my trip and will need to check to see if there is a secure place to park my car since I'll be driving to Mexico.

I hadn't noticed the rental section at Portal San Miguel before. The one at Atencion is dated November, 2009. I guess they're still putting out the paper locally but aren't updating the website; or maybe the advertising market is that bad.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I did see a comment about secure parking but I believe at a fee so probably not in the building. Our rental did have parking but that usually at a cost.


----------

